# Milwaukee Bucks vs. Cleveland Cavaliers Game Thread



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

<MARQUEE loop="-1" scrollamount="6" width="100%"><h2>*Milwaukee Bucks (25-36, 18-13 home) 
vs.
Cleveland Cavaliers (34-27, 10-19 away)*</h2>*---March 16th, 2005---*









*Bradley Center
Milwaukee, Wisconsin*</MARQUEE>

*Last Meeting:*
*Milwaukee* 87, *Cleveland* *104*
--Game Recap--
--Box Score-- 
<h2>Starting Lineups:</h2>





































*Maurice Williams Michael Redd Desmond Mason Joe Smith Dan Gadzuric*

*Key Reserves:*
*





















*​*
Toni Kukoc Zaza Pachulia Marcus Fizer *

*Versus:*






































*Jeff McInnis Ira Newble LeBron James Drew Gooden Zydrunas Ilgauskas*

*Key Reserves:*






















*Eric Snow Sasha Pavlovic Anderson Varejao*

*Key Matchup:*​*Desmond Mason vs. LeBron James​*<IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="MASON, DESMOND" TITLE="MASON, DESMOND" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/bucks/MASON, DESMOND.jpg"> <IMG WIDTH=200 HEIGHT=300 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, LEBRON" TITLE="JAMES, LEBRON" SRC="/img/headshots/200x300/cavs/JAMES, LEBRON.jpg">


*Prediction*- *Bucks*-*84* *Cavs*-*95*​


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Lebron is gonna be tough to handle, especially now they are fighting for playoff positioning...*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Preview:*​
*About the Cavaliers:*
Cleveland snapped a six-game skid by beating Orlando on March 8, then beat Indiana on Sunday and Utah on Tuesday. They are still in the thick of the race for fourth place in the Eastern Conference and home-court advantage in the first round of the playoffs.

*Player to Watch:*
<IMG WIDTH=100 HEIGHT=150 BORDER=0 ALT="JAMES, LEBRON" TITLE="JAMES, LEBRON" SRC="/img/headshots/100x150/cavs/JAMES, LEBRON.jpg">
The second-year star is averaging a team-high 25.6 points per game and teaming with Zydrunas Ilgauskas (18.1) to form the highest-scoring duo in team history. Before this season, the highest-scoring duo in Cavaliers history were World B. Free (23.4 points) and Roy Hinson (19.6) in 1985-'86.

*The Series:*
The teams have split two games this season, with the home team winning each time. The Cavaliers have won the last three games against the Bucks in Cleveland.
*
Numbers Game:*
*16-4*: Cleveland's home record against Eastern Conference teams.

*33*: Drew Gooden's career-high point total, scored in a victory over the Bucks on Jan. 30 in Cleveland.

*17*: Points by Gooden in the fourth quarter in that game.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Here's to hurting Cleveland's playoff chances, and Michael Redd torching a team he won't be playing for next year!..... :cheers: *


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*1st Quarter Thoughts:*​
*Mo Williams with 4 points early....10 mins to go...*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Big DUNK BY THE COWBOY and 1.....lets GOOOO

9-2 Bucks...*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*LeBron gets on the board....DMase has a bum ankle, gonna be tough to defend him all night...

Gadzuric blocks Illgauskas then gets a layup

13-6 Bucks*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*LOL @ JOE SMITH....HE ALMOST BROKE THE BACKBOARD, didn't know he could dunk like that...LETS GO!!!!

Gadz with a layup from Mo...we are playing awesome, I think Porter lit a fire under our ***.

17-10 Bucks!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Mo with a crazy dish to Redd for the layup...we are still playing inspired basketball...great to see!!!

25-20 Bucks!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Great start to the game.....
29-20 Bucks
Mo Williams and Joe Smith early candidates for Player of The Game!!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*2nd Quarter Thoughts:*​
*WOW, CALVIN BOOTH IS PLAYING...AND HE JUST DUNKED IT!!! LOL @ Jon McGlockin: "It Be Rollin"...LOL!!!

JOE SMITH WITH ANOTHER DUNK!!!WOOOO...8pts!!!!

33-22 BUCKS!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Booth blocks McInnis, McInnis gets T'd up.....lets extend this lead...Redd hits the 1st tech free throw!

Redd with the layin aswell!!

36-22 Bucks*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bucks on a 15-2 run.....Calvin Booth, player of the game??? Could be... :banana: :banana: :banana: 

40-22 Bucks

This is "Your Welcome" in advance Bulls Fans!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*LeBron coming back....  I better not have to eat my words, we are going to win this game.....Offensive Foul Anthony Goldwire.....

7 mins to go in the 2nd

40-27 Bucks*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Cleveland is making me eat my words....jesus come on Milwaukee.......

42-40 Bucks...*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*48-43 Bucks @ the half...I'm not gonna do the 3rd or 4th Quarter Thoughts, so I'll be back for the Game Recap and Player of the Game....

PEACE!*


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Bucks win!!! 96-88, Game Recap coming up soon!*


----------



## Dez24 (Feb 28, 2005)

I was at the game and was pleasantly surprised to say the least. Now why can't we play like this away and most games? That is frustrating. And I also have to note that when Erick Strickland came in our lead diminished. Just an observation. But I loved Joe Smith (not that I haven't ever) getting 15 rebounds, Mo Williams with a double double, Redd's 32 points. It looked like Porter gave them a good talking to and they listened and executed. Just keep it up. I can handle losing if we are competitive and just outplayed. Losing like we did to the Heat is unexcusable.


----------



## DHarris34Phan (Oct 28, 2004)

*Game Recap:*​*Coming home from a road trip that including a demoralizing loss to the New Orleans Hornets, and a complete schalaking at the hands of the Miami Heat, the Bucks desperatley needed to player better versus another quality opponent. They sure did, winning 96-88 in front of 17,624 at the Bradley Center.

The Bucks came off hot from the get-go, with Maurice Williams scoring 4 point early, and handing out dishes right away. Williams ended up with 12 points and 10 assists. There also was a Calvin Booth sighting, who came in at the start of the 2nd quarter and quickly provided a slam dunk. Booth had a Buck-high of 9 points in 25 minutes. The Bucks had a 15-2 run spanning from the last of the 1st to the start of the second, opening up a 15 point lead, but saw that lead trimmed to 2 during the quarter, and finally having a 5 point lead at the half. Michael Redd scored 13 of his 32 in the 3rd Quarter, and he also had 9 rebounds. How this guy wasn't an all-star is beyond me. The Bucks shot 46% from the field overall, and 93% from the line to improve their record to 26-37...best game in awhile for the Bucks...

In the defeat, Lebron James had 34 Points, 7 rebounds, and 6 assists for the Cavaliers, whose recored dropped to 34-28. Drew Gooden, Zydrunas Ilgauskas, and Jeff McInnis all hit double figures in scoring, extending Cleveland's road losing streak to 8 games.
*

ESPN GAME RECAP


----------

